# Cannot Walk



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

So, Oquirrh (18 months) is unable to stand/walk on his hind legs this morning. I first noticed this when he tried to jump onto my bed and barely made it. Then, I took him out to potty and he was holding up his left, hind leg like it was hurting him. I brought him back inside and he slept for a little bit. I checked his leg - rubbing, pulling, looking at his paws and between his toes - no reaction from him and no visible sores. About an hour later when he woke up, he could not stand up. I helped him onto all 4, thinking it was only difficult because of his left leg. It now seems to be both legs. :'( Yesterday, he was on leash for 2 hours in the morning and almost 2 hours later in the day. Both times on leash he was being stubborn and straining the leash pretty hard, putting a lot of force on his hind legs. Do you think his problem could be strained muscles? He seems tired, but he will drink and take food from me - his attitude seems normal. I plan to take him to the vet in the morning if I don't see improvement, but I was wondering if anyone has seen or heard of anything like this?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

No help from me but hope he's ok and will be back on his 4 in no time!!! 

Let us know what the Vet said!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh no! I hope its not serious!! He's so young to have any REAL issues there. I think you are right with maybe overdoing it the day before. Maybe he pulled something, or just has sore muscles from working too hard. 

Sometimes Cole won't jump all the way up onto the couch or bed... I think it's cuz he is lazy though. Like, he's too tired or doesn't want to all the way. Haha So, I hope your Oquirrh is experiencing something similar! Please update asap!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thinking of you. Sending healing thoughts to Oquirrh!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Not being able to walk sounds extreme. I think I'd want to test for tick borne disease.

Update us when you can!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your concern. I've let Oquirrh rest ALL day. I went out for a couple hours and just got back. He immediately greeted me at the door and let me know he needed to go out to potty. He was able to stand on one leg to pee and that is a good sign to me, some of his strength is back. He just finished all his dinner and is back to resting on the bed next to me, which he jumped on himself - another good sign. Before leaving the house I scheduled, re-scheduled and cancelled my vet appt 5 times. :-\ I really think he is just sore from all the activities yesterday. I'm going to keep an eye on him and keep hoping for my little spazoid to be back to normal soon.
As for tick borne diseases, how quickly do dogs start having symptoms? Our tick season has been over for several months and we have some-what-large ticks that are easy to spot on a Vizsla. I will do some research on the diseases right now. What made it confusing was that he is eating and drinking fine. Not walking or not having control of the back legs seems like a serious red flag, but when he had no other symptoms he made me question what it could be.
Again, thank you for all the support. I will keep you posted until the spazoid is back.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Dogs do not show pain until the very end of their tether. If a dog is displaying the symptoms you have mapped out, I would be straight to the vet. If it is something more than a little soreness, the earlier that you start treating them, the better chance they have of making a fast and full recovery. Good luck and I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

One of our V's, Roxy starting experiencing something similar last night, but not to the extent of what you described. She was favoring her right, hind leg/foot, but was able to walk on it with a limp. Like you, I've checked all her pads, toes, between the toes and the legs to see if I could find what was bothering her and nothing. She has me stumped. She didn't want to jump on the bed last night, but finally gave in almost missing the bed entirely. After a good nights sleep, she was walking on it without any limping this morning, but now the limp has returned after going outside. :-\

I'm thinking that maybe she has a light sprain or strain since it did get better with rest initially, and the limp only returned after she had gone outside for awhile. We're keeping a close eye on her and if it gets worse, I suppose its back to the vet. 

Hope the Oquirrh the V is feeling better.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

So, it's been 2 weeks since this incident. Oquirrh still had a bit of a limp in his gait on Monday (the day after). By Tuesday he had no limp and seemed completely fine. I took it easy on him that entire week. I still continue to watch his hind legs. I've not seen any issues. I've hiked him and had Vizsla play dates with other pups and he hasn't shown any signs of a problem. I will definitely take him straight to the vet if there is a "next time". It was a scary situation and a bit confusing. I hope Roxy is feeling better soon.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, Roxy's limp hasn't gone away, so I decided to take her to the vet today to have it checked out. Turns out she has a torn cruciate ligament (ACL) and is in the process of rupturing it. :-[

Due to the severity of the tear, only fix for her is going to be surgery. I was given three options for surgery and have my research cut out for me now. The vet gave me 30 days worth of Rimadyl for the pain and inflammation to maker her comfortable (even though she isn't acting like it hurts, besides the limp) and to give me some time to make arrangements and chose a surgical method. I also have to find a way to keep a Vizsla from running, jumping and playing...such an easy task! :

I hope Oquirrh is doing better. If he's still having problems, you may want to take him and have him checked out. I'm glad I took Roxy before she completely ruptured it, even though there's a big price tag to go along with it.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

VictoriaW said:


> Not being able to walk sounds extreme. I think I'd want to test for tick borne disease.
> 
> Update us when you can!


one symptoms of Lyme's disease is ache muscles and joins with intermittent alternating lameness. my guys being in the woods are vaccinated for lymes, but there are also other tick born disease. My male was being lethargic and not being himself for a while. so i had a CBC done on him and some other test. he was perfect everywhere, but tested positive for Ehrlichiosis which is a tick born bacterial infection. A few weeks of doxycycline and he was back to normal. oh and one of the symptoms is lethargy.

Joe


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Roxy's limp is a torn ACL.  Oquirrh has been hiking and acting completely normal, no signs of any problems again. I hope Roxy's surgery goes well and am hoping for a quick recovery for her. As for keeping a Vizsla from running, jumping and just being a V... I am so sorry. That sounds like the hardest part of the whole situation.


----------

